# Dog Check-in. Eurotunnel early hours.



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I recently read a post on here about automated self check in at Eurotunnel.

We are travelling in the early hours on Thursday morning and wondered what the procedure was for checking in with dogs in the early hours and how the automated process copes with the dogs.

I guess that this side of things is still a manned process.

Anybody recently had experience of this?

Also my understanding is that you can only check in a maximun of 2 hours before departure but must be no later than an hour before departure.

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was going to uggest an email to the company, but remembered that I have sent eurothingy an email and waited ages for a reply. Maybe a phone call would do the job.

sorry I cant be any more help, but it'll at least bump you up.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

You should have no problems this side as they don't check the dog going out. I'm not sure on the way back but I think that it is manned 24 hours. Don't forget to get the dog checked prior to check in coming back or the automated check in will not let you through. (Speaking from experience).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We've just come back. We stayed on the cite europa car park overnight just beside the tunnel entrance. When we got to the pets passport check in we saw two people asleep in their car in the car park for the pet passport office! It seems therefore, that you can camp there overnight. I wondered after whether we should have woken them up???
Pat


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi There Ashers
There will NOT be any problem checking in early hours with your pet we just came back last month at 0650 hrs and the office was open.
We have been there when the office was closed THEN You Just Ring The Door Bell (there is a sign telling you to do this both in English /French)
and they came and opened up with in 5mins 
If you get there early there car park is a good size !! out side the pet check in
if you have not been there before.
It’s very easy to find as you come to the large row of check in booths the pet check in is 30 mt. before these on the Right plenty of signs up.

If you want a vet close by let us know .
Regards Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi you can't actually check in until you have been to the pet passport check area.

We tried to do this as we didn't realise the passport bit was first and it wouldn't let us do so, we had to ask for help and turn around to go to the passport area, so look for it on the right before you reach the check in booths....................we actually sat in the pet passport area car park for about 4 hours, although we had seen the vet etc and wasn't actually boarding the train they wouldn't let us check in until the exact time that the required 24 hour from seeing the vets started. We actually found that quite surprising as we were booked for a set time.

There is a bit shopping centre just a few minutes walk from the pet passport car park (not duty free) but lots of nice shops and places to eat etc.


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers all,

Thanks for the vet offer Mike, we are travelling from uk tonight for 2 week tour to South West med area.

We have booked our return vet in Etaples, a recommendation from this website, which is about 40 miles South West from Calais. The receptionist spoke good english and they sound pretty laid back about everything.

Can't wait now, not looking forward to the long drive though.

Listening to the news today regarding French Fishing strike good job we booked on Eurotunnel.

Best wishes 

Ashers.


----------

